# Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5- Raid Help



## twicksisted (Oct 9, 2009)

I need a step by step guide if possible for setting up Raid 0 on this board.
A friend is building one of these i7 systems and has two WD 640AAKS drives he wants to Raid 0 and install windows onto.

I know the setup on Asus boards but suspect this could be different so if anyone can do a step by step guide so I can point him to this thread


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 9, 2009)

1. Go into BIOS
2. Integrated Periperals 
3. Change "on-chip SATA Type" to "RAID"
4. If your using the GSATA, make sure you have it set to RAID (Integrated Periperals --> OnBoard PCIE Device)
5. Save and Exit
6. A post screen will come saying blah blah to enter RAID Config Screen, I believe it's "Ctrl-G"
7. Then just RAID type RAID0


Hope this helps


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2009)

Unless of course you are starting from scratch before you install an OS but this covers all avenue's from page 97..................

http://europe.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-ex58-ud5(p)_e.pdf


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks guys ill let him know when hes back on teamspeak 
sounds pretty much the same as setting up raid on an asus board... probably the same controller / bios


----------

